# Trend T4 repair?



## jonnywestin (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi all.

I'm new to this forum - found it today when my Trend T4ek died on me.
i started to disassemble the machine, as I bought it from Ebay and it would be too much of a pita to send it back and forth and so on.

Anyhow - what I found was that the small cable to the field coil (#22mtmc.co.uk/Trend-T4-Router-Spare-Parts__p-36365.aspx) had been worn off - as if it has been in contact with the rotating armature (#26www.mtmc.co.uk/Trend-T4-Router-Spare-Parts__p-36365.aspx).

(Had to write the links in this way, due to forum-rules.)


I didn't want to take it apart so much when not knowing how to disassemble the armature, so I was wondering if anyone here knew?

I removed all of the bottom parts, so it seems the armature is loose. Is it a press fit in tho top bearing or how do I remove the armature?

Can this small cable be soldered with just a shortening of the damaged area (about 2 inches) and of course new coating?

Or - should I buy a new field coil or perhaps a new router and keep this for spare parts?

Is it possible to purchase just the router motor from somewhere or does one have to buy the entire kit?


Thanks in advance

/ Jonny


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jonny, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jonnywestin (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi again - and thanks for the welcome.

I got eager to continue with my routing, so I went trial-and-error on my Trend.

When disassembled, all I had to do was to pry the field coil out of the hosing to get the clearance needed for me to solder.
There was a lot of wiring to handle, and to solder that coil-cable wasn't the easiest - but now it's done.

Will keep up with this forum, and maybe post some pics of my work with this machine.

Best regards

/// Jonny


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jonny, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jonny.


----------

